# First expedition!



## petkokc (May 6, 2017)

I on occasions go to my local forest to collect random stuff I found and this time I brought the camera with me. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## The Snark (May 7, 2017)

You should mention that downed wood is habitat. The root of the detritus. And also, disturbing the habitat should be taken cautiously and the material put back in natural positions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

